# TDP locked at 45W ?  11400H GF66 11UC



## biskut_kering (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi Guys,

Im using MSI GF66 11UC / intel i5 11400H since oct last year, 

when im using TS last year i can adjust TPL and the TDP will max at 57W .

last two days, even after multiple restart, reedit PL limit, even delete and download 9.4 TS, still the max it will cap at 45 w and after 30 sec it will cap at 30W

My UV setting core and cache -91.8, igpu is -50.8,  
Turbo as default
speedshift 8

what gives?


----------



## MuAlH (Mar 18, 2022)

did you update your bios? its usually a bios update that locks TDP


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2022)

Try checking the MMIO Lock box.

A BIOS update might have changed your default power limits. The 11400H has a 45W TDP limit. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				






biskut_kering said:


> MSI


Are you running any MSI control software on your computer? Are you using any sort of cool and quiet mode? Cool and quiet is achieved by this software setting the internal turbo power limits low.


----------



## biskut_kering (Mar 22, 2022)

MuAlH said:


> did you update your bios? its usually a bios update that locks TDP


yup, but the value are still as the previous version. that is 200w



unclewebb said:


> Try checking the MMIO Lock box.
> 
> A BIOS update might have changed your default power limits. The 11400H has a 45W TDP limit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, after reinstalling MSI center and set it to turbo/high. the TDP goes to 57 w max. i uninstall this software more than 3 months ago, how can it affect until just recently?


Another thing is, can TS unlock the TDP rather than i rely on MSI software?

When on MSI the max clock for 4thread is 4.1+Ghz, back when no MSI software max it can go 4.4+Ghz (even tho i set the Turbo ratio limit at default)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 22, 2022)

biskut_kering said:


> can TS unlock the TDP


ThrottleStop only has access to the MSR and MMIO turbo power limits. There is a third set of turbo power limits controlled by the EC. MSI software has access to this third set of power limits, ThrottleStop does not.

It is likely when you uninstalled the MSI control center software, some power limit somewhere did not get reset to its default value.


----------

